# 2cool beach gathering, Aug.21st.



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Is everything still on? I haven't heard anything lately. I've never been to one and I'm sure gonna make this one......How about Fatfisherman? Everything good to go?


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

I will be there. Will prob drag the wife and kidos along. I would like to possibly get there friday night and camp thru Sunday morning....any one else going to do this? Shawn

Mont - can we borrow a thumbtack & make this thread party central?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

First i'm hearing of it, i might be able to make that one though!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Fatfisherman will probably ask for a sticky about two weeks before. Mont does not like to post them earlier than that.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I will be there! Might need a ride back to the west end Isla Del Sol ohhhh its going to be fun!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Where might this be taking place? I'll be there that weekend...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's close enough we can go for a sticky. Here's a couple of maps for those needing help finding the place.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Hmmm the 22nd is the wife's B'day... may work oiut though. I have been wanting to meet some of y'all but I'll tel you my name is bearhug or something stupid so you won't hold what TheAnt says against me. That guy is a rightwingnutcase!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

MANNNN i just realized in in a Cystic Fibrosis fishing tournament that day in Rockport, Cast for the Cure. If any other 2coolers are gonna be there, holler at me, i always like meeting new folk.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> MANNNN i just realized in in a Cystic Fibrosis fishing tournament that day in Rockport, Cast for the Cure. If any other 2coolers are gonna be there, holler at me, i always like meeting new folk.


Are you affiliated with 65 Roses?


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

I have never been on this part of Galveston, is it safe for kids?


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

JohnAkaB said:


> I have never been on this part of Galveston, is it safe for kids?


As far as waves? or trash? or..?

But it's pretty kid friendly, there is usually always kids there.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

I do believe my father and I will be there!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

JohnAkaB said:


> I have never been on this part of Galveston, is it safe for kids?


it's not Galveston, it's on the Surfside side of San Luis Pass, between entrances 5 and 6. Turn in at either one and head towards the other one. It's as safe for kids as any beach.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Everything is set for August 21st @ Sam's Beach. Mont asked me not to post anything until 2 weeks before so he could "Sticky" it. 
It'll be at the usual location between access rd 5 and 6. I'll be under a red canopy flying the Texas and US flags. I had talked to WhiskeyGirl about coming up with a way to get some food together but I'll have to get back with ya'll on that.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

FATfisherman said:


> Everything is set for August 21st @ Sam's Beach. Mont asked me not to post anything until 2 weeks before so he could "Sticky" it.
> It'll be at the usual location between access rd 5 and 6. I'll be under a red canopy flying the Texas and US flags. I had talked to WhiskeyGirl about coming up with a way to get some food together but I'll have to get back with ya'll on that.


I like food! Can I act like I am a cook? I am ready! is it Aug 21st yet?


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Well folks I just got with WG and she's tending to her sick mother so we'll do as we always do and everyone will have to bring your own food. Maybe we can get a pit out there that everyone can use? Let me know.
PLEASE REMEMBER THAT THERE ARE NO GLASS CONTAINERS ALLOWED ON THE BEACH!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

What time does it start/end on the 21st?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

teamburns said:


> What time does it start/end on the 21st?


for lack of a better answer. When you get there and when you leave. Folks will be there from Fri thru Sunday.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Disclaimer: The following question is for my wife & kids.....

Are there restrooms near by? And the ocean doesnt count!!!!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I should be able to make it but alas I'm on call. Kiddos will be attending this time, it will the last weekend before school starts for Danbury on Monday. We'll see how it goes. B&P


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

PBD539 said:


> Disclaimer: The following question is for my wife & kids.....
> 
> Are there restrooms near by? And the ocean doesnt count!!!!


I don't think so.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

24Buds said:


> I don't think so.


the store up the road on the left going to galvatraz maybe


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> the store up the road on the left going to galvatraz maybe


I think at the Bright Lite they have bathrooms. That will be the closest place.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Im not real woried about me and Danielle, we will go warm up the gulf & Austyn goes outside just to hang it out and pee on the bushes (he's 3). The girls, however, 10 & 13 are the ones who might raise a fuss. Oh-well, too bad for them!! I am so looking foreward to the party.
What is the bait situation close by & is anyone going up on Friday night?
Shawn


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

PBD539 said:


> Im not real woried about me and Danielle, we will go warm up the gulf & Austyn goes outside just to hang it out and pee on the bushes (he's 3). The girls, however, 10 & 13 are the ones who might raise a fuss. Oh-well, too bad for them!! I am so looking foreward to the party.
> What is the bait situation close by & is anyone going up on Friday night?
> Shawn


 I have a 16 year old and I told her to deal with or pee in her pants and have everyone laugh at her......she used the Gulf!
I might head up there Friday after work.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> First i'm hearing of it, i might be able to make that one though!


Get Danny, Rusty and BWB and MITL cookers rides again!!!!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

PBD539 said:


> Disclaimer: The following question is for my wife & kids.....
> 
> Are there restrooms near by? And the ocean doesnt count!!!!


Yes, there are restroom nearby and nearby meaning at the KOA camp...

There are two port-a-potties at the ramp in the park. I would say 10 min from the time you get into the car and get to the restroom.

The nearest place for ice, beer etc. is Bright Light just West of SLP its off blue water highway and sits near the entrance to Treasure Island subdivision.

If your coming from Galveston last place to stop for food & real snacks would be the shop in Terramar (the one that has the extreme incline on top of the hill... Its right after Sea Isle but before you get to the Rusty Hook.

If your coming from Galveston either stop at the Valero in Jamaica Beach or Seven Seas (Chevron) just past Jamaica Beach heading West... Seven Seas is the only grocery store on the West End.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'll bring the usual, "Grasshoppers" and some sausage.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

i should be there with my lonestar :cheers:

i sure hope there is gonna be some surf fishing done. can we make a tournament for biggest gafftop or something, might have to back out if capt mike shows up :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

big_zugie said:


> i should be there with my lonestar :cheers:
> 
> i sure hope there is gonna be some surf fishing done. can we make a tournament for biggest gafftop or something, might have to back out if capt mike shows up :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Bring IT, July 4, 35+ jetty tuna caught by Evan. Will bring the gear for surf fish'in.







What do you know bou't grasshoppers?


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

I'll be there early, with surf fishin' equipment and bait. May get started Friday night, who knows... I still don't have my truck camper yet, so I will be staying in a tent again.

See y'all there!

Bilge Bait


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

big_zugie said:


> i should be there with my lonestar :cheers:
> 
> i sure hope there is gonna be some surf fishing done. can we make a tournament for biggest gafftop or something, might have to back out if capt mike shows up :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


You all be fishing for second place if walkin jack shows up!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

PBD539 said:


> Disclaimer: The following question is for my wife & kids.....
> 
> Are there restrooms near by? And the ocean doesnt count!!!!


Bucket
Trashbag
poncho for privacy

My wife'll be out of town this time, but I'll probably bring my kids for a bit.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

I must have missed this too.. this is the first I have heard... whats everyone bringin??

Chairs, horshoes, washers, or just Beer Bait and a lotta BullSh!+... haha 

See ya there,

-Sweat


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

I'll bring ******* golf & my woopin sticks to catch dinner!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'll be there.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Tbone and myself and a few will try to be dare:spineyes:

Can a R V fit or not?


----------



## seaflight22 (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope to make the next one. I will be at a tournament that day.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Mountaineer Mark said:


> Tbone and myself and a few will try to be dare:spineyes:
> 
> Can a R V fit or not?


There's plenty of room for 20 RV's down there. Bring some plywood to put under your wheels if you plan to overnight it.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> i'll be there.


 Will you be staying past 5:00 this time? JK! Let me know when it's 5:00 so I can get outta there. :cheers:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

the only reason i left early last time was because the ol' goat that rode over with me had to go home and take a nap. i won't mention any names.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> the only reason i left early last time was because the ol' goat that rode over with me had to go home and take a nap. i won't mention any names.


I thought it was because he was recovering from whiplash.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

im down for the gafftop tournament boys and them jetty tunas ha.
I have 2 sets of washer boards i can bring also.

so whos bringing the pit for the cooking of the fineeeee dining fish were gonna catch :rotfl:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

If Rusty is back and brings his make sure he gets the fire in the firebox this time instead of under.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

I am trying to get hold of a 4X8 or 5X10 trailer to pull behind the Jeep. If ya'll need me to I would bring my big gas grill. If I get to come down friday night, I could wok-out breakfast for the early arrivals. Is anyone bringing campfire wood?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

If all goes well with mother, I'll be able to bring my pit down. I just don't want to confirm anything right now and then something come up. I will know more as the date gets closer. As of now, I'm planning to be there. . . wg


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

If you've got a big pit, bring it. We should try to coordinate the food effort so that everyone can bring a little and share. What do y'all think?


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> If you've got a big pit, bring it. We should try to coordinate the food effort so that everyone can bring a little and share. What do y'all think?


Sounds good to me. I only have the big gas grill, so if yall are wanting to do a brisket or such we really need a pit. I can handle chicken, chops, sausage, fish, snake, roadkill, etc on the grill.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

That is the weekend of the Hold'Em & Hit'Em Fishing Rodeo out of Surfside Marina and I invite y'all to fish with us and then head on down to the meet & greet! We will be tied up till 5pm or so and I can hope to pile a few of us into a ride and join y'all for a while. A "honey bucket" (porta can) is not that expensive but would probably need to be hauled in by trailer to ensure it makes it safely back to the owners.


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Whiskey Girl said:


> If all goes well with mother, I'll be able to bring my pit down. I just don't want to confirm anything right now and then something come up. I will know more as the date gets closer. As of now, I'm planning to be there. . . wg


Does that pit have any lic. plates yet? Or is that part of the excitement?  It certainly adds to the brass nads factor for towing it down the road with no plates!

Bilge Bait


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bilge Bait said:


> Does that pit have any lic. plates yet? Or is that part of the excitement?  It certainly adds to the brass nads factor for towing it down the road with no plates!
> 
> Bilge Bait


All you have to do is put the boat trailer tag on it....I swap mine between my boat and work trailer all the time.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

big_zugie said:


> im down for the gafftop tournament boys and them jetty tunas ha.
> I have 2 sets of washer boards i can bring also.
> 
> so whos bringing the pit for the cooking of the fineeeee dining fish were gonna catch :rotfl:


I guess she enjoyed the JT, .....


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Big Z bring your washers, have a set im bringing, maybe a mini tourney.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Sounds like it's gonna be fun. I'm gonna try to make it so I can meet a few more 2coolers. The ones I've met so far are some stand-up people.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

JohnAkaB said:


> I have never been on this part of Galveston, is it safe for kids?


Follet's Island


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> the only reason i left early last time was because the ol' goat that rode over with me had to go home and take a nap. i won't mention any names.


BOOM!!!!!!!!........


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

The 21st is my wedding anniversay, and I may be getting a camper next week so... Might just have to go camping on the beach that weekend!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Bilge Bait said:


> Does that pit have any lic. plates yet? Or is that part of the excitement?  It certainly adds to the brass nads factor for towing it down the road with no plates!
> 
> Bilge Bait


BB - you just worry about stocking the bud light lime :cheers:


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I will be pulling my camper over there. Need to get at least one good weekend on the beach before it goes to the deer lease.

24Buds, we can probably get you back to Isla Del Sol if Rainy decides to not stay overnight. We live in Sea Isle.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Chazz1007 said:


> Big Z bring your washers, have a set im bringing, maybe a mini tourney.


count me in. maybe it won't be so doggone windy this time.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll be there. Fair warning.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I'll be there. Fair warning.


I'll bring Lysol.:biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Cartman said:


> I'll bring Lysol.:biggrin:


I'm resistant.


----------



## NayNay (Feb 1, 2009)

Not to change things------But why don't the 2 coolers change their meeting place to TRAVIS RILAT'S benefit....all the food will be cooked for you and you will be helping a great cause!!!!!
See TRAVIS RILAT BENEFIT POST


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

NayNay said:


> Not to change things------But why don't the 2 coolers change their meeting place to TRAVIS RILAT'S benefit....all the food will be cooked for you and you will be helping a great cause!!!!!
> See TRAVIS RILAT BENEFIT POST


I dunno but that sounds like a huge change to me. Sam's beach is a serious tradition with most of those that have been around for a while. Lots of noobs never heard of Sam Lucas but ask an old timer (not as in OLD PERSON but one who has been a 2Cooler for a few years  ) about him sometime. He passed away a few years ago but he was a special man. He had two favorite beaches. PINS for when he could get down there and The strecth of beach between access roads 5 and 6 on surfside beach for when he fished in this neck of the woods. We like to honor Sam when we have a beach gathering because of the great guy he was.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Well said Jack! 

NayNay, I am sure there will be many in here donating to Travis' benefit. Keep up the good work.


----------



## NayNay (Feb 1, 2009)

I hope so.....


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Ok. I got a trailer lined up to drag my krap down there. I am bringing the big gas gril w/ 2 prop bottles. I will take care of breakfast saturday morning for everyone coming in Friday night or early Sat morning. I will just need a round-a-bout head count in the next few weeks. I will bring a little something to throw-on the grill for later. I guess we need to start a rolling list if yall want to pot-luck-it. I have no problem helping cook for everyone.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

:shamrockot-luck List:shamrock:

* Shawn - Grill
* Shawn - Saturday breakfast
* Shawn - Chicken for the grill
* Shawn - Chopped Onion, Bell Pepper
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

PBD539 said:


> :shamrockot-luck List:shamrock:
> 
> * Shawn - Grill
> * Shawn - Saturday breakfast
> ...


 .


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Whiskey Girl said:


> If all goes well with mother, I'll be able to bring my pit down. I just don't want to confirm anything right now and then something come up. I will know more as the date gets closer. As of now, I'm planning to be there. . . wg


I like big PITS!!


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Whiskey Girl said:


> BB - you just worry about stocking the bud light lime :cheers:


True dat! I am going to find some Bud LL on sale and bring a 12'er for ya.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I like big PITS!!


and I can not lie!

I am giddy!:spineyes:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> and I can not lie!
> 
> I am giddy!:spineyes:


And weird.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> And weird.


who pulled your string???


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> who pulled your string???


I'm now automated.

BTW, since Danny isn't around you take up his stalker/fetish ways? Does that make you his *****? :rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> And weird.


umm, is that a bad thing? Automated now huh?....


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> I'm now automated.
> 
> BTW, since Danny isn't around you take up his stalker/fetish ways? Does that make you his *****? :rotfl:


"i'm now automated" = best response to that line ever....the rest of your post was mindless garble, you should have stopped while you were ahead...your gender tends to have problems with that!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> you should have stopped while you were ahead...your gender tends to have problems with that!


Probably the entire reason that women get married.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

i like to party


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> i like to party


Pffft. You'll probably be like Bruce and Jeff and go home before 6pm. All hat and no cattle.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Pffft. You'll probably be like Bruce and Jeff and go home before 6pm. All hat and no cattle.


I want to party with you.

I didn't know you have to have cattle to have a hat....I will just wear my speedoooo's!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

someone pick me up on their way


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> someone pick me up on their way


Don't want to show up in my truck you stole back in december?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> I want to party with you.
> 
> I didn't know you have to have cattle to have a hat....I will just wear my speedoooo's!


You can't hang with me. You're just a beer drinker.

Wear the speedos. Won't bother me none. Better yet, go for a banana hammock.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> Don't want to show up in my truck you stole back in december?


not really. don't want to get it dirty.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Pffft. You'll probably be like Bruce and Jeff and go home before 6pm. All hat and no cattle.


i'm staying out late and partying this time! at least until dark. maybe later. :smile:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

If speedo's and banana hammocks show up during the day - I'm leaving way before that sun goes down . . . just say'n . . . wg


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I will be in Colorado working. I will miss another one guys.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> If speedo's and banana hammocks show up during the day - I'm leaving way before that sun goes down . . . just say'n . . . wg


but your cool wif it if they show up later in the night? just checkin'


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> but your cool wif it if they show up later in the night? just checkin'


There's always nekkidness after dark.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> There's always nekkidness after dark.


Would it then be considered a Ho...Down rather than a gathering???????


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> There's always nekkidness after dark.


I'm down wit dat!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> There's always nekkidness after dark.


Promise!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

PBD539 said:


> Promise!!!


It's usually trodery, rusty, slopoke, or some combination thereof...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

No speedos, banana hangers, or nekkedness is allowed at 2 cool gatherings. Y'all will have to get a room for that stuff. This is a family event.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

sad4smsad4smsad4sm



txgoddess said:


> It's usually trodery, rusty, slopoke, or some combination thereof...


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Mont said:


> No speedos, banana hangers, or nekkedness is allowed at 2 cool gatherings. Y'all will have to get a room for that stuff. This is a family event.


I'm all for banning all of the above with this group, but... it's not really our call on a public beach. While we can call the cops for nekkidness, poor taste in bathing attire isn't against the law.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

txgoddess said:


> I'm all for banning all of the above with this group, but... it's not really our call on a public beach. While we can call the cops for nekkidness, poor taste in bathing attire isn't against the law.


There's a beach by Bobby's house for that. Otherwise, take the 2cool name off of it and do what you want. It really gives the wrong impression of these things when posts like the ones preceding this are made. This is a family event, one that children are welcome to attend. If you are looking for something else, it's in High Island.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> someone pick me up on their way





POC Troutman said:


> Don't want to show up in my truck you stole back in december?





Gilbert said:


> not really. don't want to get it dirty.


I'll pick you up in his new one. It's purty with leather seats and all. And he showed me how to disarm the security at the BBQ. But your sister says that you have to buy the beer. :mpd:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> It's usually trodery, rusty, slopoke, or some combination thereof...


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Mont said:


> There's a beach by Bobby's house for that. Otherwise, take the 2cool name off of it and do what you want. It really gives the wrong impression of these things when posts like the ones preceding this are made. This is a family event, one that children are welcome to attend. If you are looking for something else, it's in High Island.


I don't think anyone on this board intends to prance around unclothed. My post was merely pointing out that we have no control over what children (or anyone else) sees at a public beach. No offense intended, but if you don't want your kids seeing speedos, keep 'em at home. Those are worn at every beach I've ever been to.

That said, I understand the problem with the tone of the posts and that perhaps some won't see the sarcastic humor and may believe that these things happen. I forget that not everyone has been to one before. These events are relatively low-key and a lot of fun for both kids and adults. I didn't intend to give the impression that they were anything else. My apologies for that.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

slopoke said:


> I'll pick you up in his new one. It's purty with leather seats and all. And he showed me how to disarm the security at the BBQ. But your sister says that you have to buy the beer. :mpd:


I gotz alot of beerz. :cheers:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't even take my shirt off at the beach. It just wouldn't be right to intimidate folks with my studly schoolboy figure. And Speedos are way too Eurotrash for my taste. Jus' sayin'. :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> I don't even take my shirt off at the beach. It just wouldn't be right to intimidate folks with my studly schoolboy figure. And Speedos are way too Eurotrash for my taste. Jus' sayin'. :biggrin:


You gonna be there?


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

slopoke said:


> I don't even take my shirt off at the beach. It just wouldn't be right to intimidate folks with my studly schoolboy figure. And Speedos are way too Eurotrash for my taste. Jus' sayin'. :biggrin:


I like to think of Slopoke in a tuxedo t-shirt....It says "I'm sophisticated but I still like to party!" :biggrin:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mont said:


> No speedos, banana hangers, or nekkedness is allowed at 2 cool gatherings. Y'all will have to get a room for that stuff. This is a family event.





Mont said:


> There's a beach by Bobby's house for that. Otherwise, take the 2cool name off of it and do what you want. It really gives the wrong impression of these things when posts like the ones preceding this are made. This is a family event, one that children are welcome to attend. If you are looking for something else, it's in High Island.


c'mon, monty, you don't honestly think any of these middle-aged, beer bellied, hairy-backed, flabby, pasty-thighed, out-of-shape 2cool gorillas are actually going to show up in speedos or banana hangers, or even worse, actually start taking their clothes off, do you? if they do, decency aside, i'm leaving just so i won't throw up.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

txgoddess said:


> I don't think anyone on this board intends to prance around unclothed. My post was merely pointing out that we have no control over what children (or anyone else) sees at a public beach. No offense intended, but if you don't want your kids seeing speedos, keep 'em at home. Those are worn at every beach I've ever been to.
> 
> That said, I understand the problem with the tone of the posts and that perhaps some won't see the sarcastic humor and may believe that these things happen. I forget that not everyone has been to one before. These events are relatively low-key and a lot of fun for both kids and adults. I didn't intend to give the impression that they were anything else. My apologies for that.


My point was that posts like yours and several others made in this thread would be better suited to either PM's or emails. I do have control over what my 15 year old daughter sees on the beach, reads on my site, and would appreciate it if everyone would abide by the rules of conduct around here and keep the trash out of these threads. This is a gathering, which have been happening on this site for 11 years now. A little respect for tradition would go a long ways.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> c'mon, monty, you don't honestly think any of these middle-aged, beer bellied, hairy-backed, flabby, pasty-thighed, out-of-shape 2cool gorillas are actually going to show up in speedos or banana hangers, or even worse, actually start taking off their clothes, do you? if they do, i'm leaving just so i won't throw up.


smartarsed comment removed.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> You gonna be there?


Maybe. But there'll be no inappropriate attire. Troublemaker. :biggrin:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

if you come, pokey, bring my little mini-tackle box, por favor.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> if you come, pokey, bring my little mini-tackle box, por favor.


Gotcha. It's still right where you left it. :fish:


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Gotcha. It's still right where you left it. :fish:


I had no clue mc could fish...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Primer said:


> I had no clue mc could fish...


hey, watch it, boy. i'm a lean, mean, fishing machine.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Primer said:


> I had no clue mc could fish...


Heck yeah! Don't let him fool y'all! He's not as sfisticated as he makes out.:biggrin::rybka:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Primer said:


> I had no clue mc could fish...





slopoke said:


> Heck yeah! Don't let him fool y'all! He's not as sfisticated as he makes out.:biggrin::rybka:





mastercylinder said:


> hey, watch it, boy. i'm a lean, mean, fishing machine.


Pffft! I've outfished him everytime we've ever fished.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Uh-O sounds like the gaftop are in trouble!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Pffft! I've outfished him everytime we've ever fished.


That's 'cause you ain't as sfisticated as you make out, either! :biggrin::fish::rybka:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

BTW, we need more canopies this time. We ran out of room under the ones we had last time.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> hey, watch it, boy. i'm a lean, mean, fishing machine.


I don't know about "lean" - but you've got the "mean" part down.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Mike is bringing his. I am bringing one of those screened-in deals, like 10x12. I will see if my wife can get some pop-up canopies from the drill team storage bld.
Is there anything else we are lacking? (_if thats not a loaded question I don't know what is):biggrin:_


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

PBD539 said:


> Mike is bringing his. I am bringing one of those screened-in deals, like 10x12. I will see if my wife can get some pop-up canopies from the drill team storage bld.
> Is there anything else we are lacking? (_if thats not a loaded question I don't know what is):biggrin:_


We usually bring a 10x10, as does trodery. I don't know if he'll be there or not, though.

A table or three probably wouldn't hurt.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Pffft! I've outfished him everytime we've ever fished.


right. you can't even bait your own hook.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

I will bring 2 3x8 folding tables +1 small one for next to the grill.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> right. you can't even bait your own hook.


 YOU LIAR! Just because y'all didn't have anything else to do (since you dang sure weren't catching fish) and baited my hook, doesn't mean I can't. Just means I'm a goddess with minions.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> YOU LIAR! Just because y'all didn't have anything else to do (since you dang sure weren't catching fish) and baited my hook, doesn't mean I can't. Just means I'm a goddess with minions.


Sounds like you have a following of court jesters.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> hey, watch it, boy. i'm a lean, mean, fishing machine.


Sounds like we need to set up a washer tourney, and yes I will have my BIG guns out for fish'in. Just say'in


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Mont, sorry and no disrespect intended. No way anyone will catch me in anything but long shorts (below the knee) and a fishing shirt! 

I have a 10x10 or 12x12 canopy. I will bring it along with a cooler of 24Buds. Maybe Bud lights.

My family may join me as well. You know I will be on the good foot.....

Can't wait!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> Mont, sorry and no disrespect intended. No way anyone will catch me in anything but long shorts (below the knee) and a fishing shirt!
> 
> I have a 10x10 or 12x12 canopy. I will bring it along with a cooler of 24Buds. Maybe Bud lights.
> 
> ...


About time you drug up and made it to a gathering!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> hey, watch it, boy. i'm a lean, mean, fishing machine.


Oh yeah? When was the last time that you fished? Or worked out for that matter.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> Oh yeah? When was the last time that you fished? Or worked out for that matter.


:rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

boomgoon said:


> Oh yeah? When was the last time that you fished? Or worked out for that matter.


He gets plenty of exercise running... his mouth.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

_:shamrockot-luck List:shamrock:_

_* Shawn - Grill_
_* Shawn - Saturday breakfast_
_* Shawn - Chicken for the grill_
_* Shawn - Chopped Onion, Bell Pepper_
_* FATfisherman "Mike" - Chappelhill Sausage_
_* FATfisherman "Mike" - Fajitas_
_*_
_*_
_*_
_*_
_*_
_*_
_*_
_*_
_*_
_*_
_*_
_*_
_*_
_*_
_*_
_*_


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> About time you drug up and made it to a gathering!


I was under the impression you didn't want me to show up:doowapsta

I will make the trip from the west end of Galvetraz to Sams beach for a little hello. I may not tell you who I am. I think I will play the "hey I was just drivin down the beach and thought I would say hello!"

:redface:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh I will have the wife make up some tater salad if yall are interested. It purdy good.

I like it.....but hey who am I?


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

24Buds said:


> I will make the trip from the west end of Galvetraz to Sams beach for a little hello. I may not tell you who I am. I think I will play the "hey I was just drivin down the beach and thought I would say hello!"
> 
> :redface:


Wuss.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> I was under the impression you didn't want me to show up:doowapsta
> 
> I will make the trip from the west end of Galvetraz to Sams beach for a little hello. I may not tell you who I am. I think I will play the "hey I was just drivin down the beach and thought I would say hello!"
> 
> :redface:


I'm not gonna tell anyone who I am either. I'll just say I'm a supermodel down for a photo shoot.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

24Buds said:


> Oh I will have the wife make up some tater salad if yall are interested. It purdy good.
> 
> I like it.....but hey who am I?


Tack it to the list if ya would!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

24Buds said:


> Oh I will have the wife make up some tater salad if yall are interested. It purdy good.
> 
> I like it.....but hey who am I?


Skay-Red. . . .:cheers: . . . wg


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I'm not gonna tell anyone who I am either. I'll just say I'm a supermodel down for a photo shoot.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Primer said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Hey! It wasn't that dang funny!


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Hey! It wasn't that dang funny!


Almost as funny as the hardware someone added to your hummer


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

PBD539 said:


> Tack it to the list if ya would!


How? I will give it a shot, but I kinda slow:spineyes:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Primer said:


> Almost as funny as the hardware someone added to your hummer


mmmhmmm... the next set will be real when i find out who did it.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

24Buds said:


> How? I will give it a shot, but I kinda slow:spineyes:


Copy the list and under fatfisherman you put "24buds" tater salad.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> mmmhmmm... the next set will be real when i find out who did it.


  LOL


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

_Pot-luck List:shamrock:_

_* Shawn - Grill_
_* Shawn - Saturday breakfast_
_* Shawn - Chicken for the grill_
_* Shawn - Chopped Onion, Bell Pepper_
_* FATfisherman "Mike" - Chappelhill Sausage_
_* FATfisherman "Mike" - Fajitas_
_*_Mrs. 24Buds Tater salad
_*_
_*_
_*_
_*_
_*_
_*_


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

24Buds said:


> _Pot-luck List:shamrock:_
> 
> _* Shawn - Grill_
> _* Shawn - Saturday breakfast_
> ...


WTG - green to ya!! And a virtual :doowapsta sticker!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

24Buds said:


> I will make the trip from the west end of Galvetraz to Sams beach for a little hello.


you're going to make the trip all the way from the west end, huh? wow. i hope you don't pull a groin or something getting in and out of your truck.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> you're going to make the trip all the way from the west end, huh? wow. i hope you don't pull a groin or something getting in and out of your truck.


 I don't care who you are that's funny right there! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> you're going to make the trip all the way from the west end, huh? wow. i hope you don't pull a groin or something getting in and out of your truck.


Yea its a long ride. I may need some help out of the prius when I get there. Maybe you and I can share a zima or 2.

(I got to give it to ya, that was funny)


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

24Buds said:


> Yea its a long ride. I may need some help out of the prius when I get there. *Maybe you and I can share a zima or 2*.
> 
> (I got to give it to ya, that was funny)


 Dang 24Buds you reached way back and pulled up the Zima! :rotfl:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

FATfisherman said:


> Dang 24Buds you reached way back and pulled up the Zima! :rotfl:


Don't forget to bring the Jolly Ranchers to drop inside!!! :an6:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> you're going to make the trip all the way from the west end, huh? wow. i hope you don't pull a groin or something getting in and out of your truck.


 If he does, I'm sure you'll be happy to kiss it and rub it and make it all better...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:an4:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> If he does, I'm sure you'll be happy to kiss it and rub it and make it all better...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> :an4:


I knew there were some Zima drinkin & groin rubbin going on around here.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

zima? do they even still make that stuff?


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Nah, it's something like twisted nipple tea now...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> zima? do they even still make that stuff?


Don't think so....


Bilge Bait said:


> Nah, it's something like twisted nipple tea now...


Now that I will pass on as well.

I am ready for a party!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Did I say I was bring Grasshoppers ? Yes I did, also will stop in Seabrook and pick up some shrimp for kabobs. Bring on the BBQ pit.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Chazz1007 said:


> Did I say I was bring Grasshoppers ? Yes I did, also will stop in Seabrook and pick up some shrimp for kabobs. Bring on the BBQ pit.


well that seals it - I'll be there!

:rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> well that seals it - I'll be there!
> 
> :rotfl:


So. You gonna bring the chocolate for the grasshoppers? :bounce:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

_Pot-luck List:shamrock:_

_* Shawn - Grill_
_* Shawn - Saturday breakfast_
_* Shawn - Chicken for the grill_
_* Shawn - Chopped Onion, Bell Pepper_
_* FATfisherman "Mike" - Chappelhill Sausage_
_* FATfisherman "Mike" - Fajitas_
_*_Mrs. 24Buds Tater salad
_*Chazz - Grass hoppers_
_*Chazz - Shrimp_
_*_
_*_
_*_
_*_


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

_Pot-luck List:shamrock:

* Shawn - Grill_
_* Shawn - Saturday breakfast_
_* Shawn - Chicken for the grill_
_* Shawn - Chopped Onion, Bell Pepper_
_* FATfisherman "Mike" - Chappelhill Sausage_
_* FATfisherman "Mike" - Fajitas_
_*_Mrs. 24Buds Tater salad
_*Chazz - Grass hoppers_
_*Chazz - Shrimp_
_*Sweenyite - Appetite_
_*_
_*_
_*_


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> _Pot-luck List:shamrock:
> 
> * Shawn - Grill_
> _* Shawn - Saturday breakfast_
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Primer said:


> :rotfl:


nah, Mrs. Sweenyite will whip up some kind of grub to bring...


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

You guys and gals have a great time, I will be there in spirit, I will be starting my countdown as ya'll are starting to party. rs


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> You guys and gals have a great time, I will be there in spirit, I will be starting my countdown as ya'll are starting to party. rs


 huh? not coming?


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Rusty's in La. right now. 

I'll be there, but I gotta head out to the camp in the evening. I reckon I'll launch the boat, then come by and hang out until sunset. See y'all there!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> You guys and gals have a great time, I will be there in spirit, I will be starting my countdown as ya'll are starting to party. rs


 Oh man. Rusty I am actually going to stop by for this one. I have some friends down at the house that weekend, but I will say hello durring the day and then back Saturday night/late afternoon to drink a few with yall.

I still want to have a beer with you for some strange reason:brew2:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Come on 24, you ever met someone you didn't want to have a beer with?


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

10 days to go!!!!!!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

coachlaw said:


> Come on 24, you ever met someone you didn't want to have a beer with?


Why yes I have. Not many, but I know about 3 people I won't have a beer with. Now that's not sayin that everyone I will drink beer with will have one with mehwell:

"it is what it is" or something like that:rotfl:


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

We may try and make it to this one. Doubt I can talk to Mrs into making anything the night before since it's a 13 hr drive down.. but I'll have a cooler full of beer/soda ... & worse case I s'pose I can grab a sack of whataburgers on the way


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Free_loader said:


> We may try and make it to this one. Doubt I can talk to Mrs into making anything the night before since it's a 13 hr drive down.. but I'll have a cooler full of beer/soda ... & worse case I s'pose I can grab a sack of whataburgers on the way


Dont spoil your appetite!!! We will be having a feast!

We need a pig & bananna leaves!!!! jj


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

PBD539 said:


> Dont spoil your appetite!!! We will be having a feast!
> 
> We need a pig & bananna leaves!!!! jj


Or a pig in a grass skirt....


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Freeport, TX
Sat
Aug 21









Partly Cloudy

*91*


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Anybody bringing their kids Saturday? Mine are coming to play in the surf and build sandcastles...


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> Anybody bringing their kids Saturday? Mine are coming to play in the surf and build sandcastles...


I think jamisjockey said he was bringin his kiddos down.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

My wife should be bringing my 3 spawn down on Saturday.

Who all are planning on going Friday night besides Fatfisherman & Myself?


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

PBD539 said:


> My wife should be bringing my 3 spawn down on Saturday.
> 
> Who all are planning on going Friday night besides Fatfisherman & Myself?


I was thinkin' about going Friday night, but wasn't sure if anyone else was. Well, I will see y'all there Friday, later afternoon/evening. I will be in a white single cab 2500hd, sportin' my new 2cool sticker on the back glass.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> Or a pig in a grass skirt....


If MC drinks enough he will wear his grass skirt.... same thing :rotfl:

I'll be there, I will also bring my 10x10 canopy... hell I might even just rent and RV and stay there!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Bilge Bait said:


> I was thinkin' about going Friday night, but wasn't sure if anyone else was. Well, I will see y'all there Friday, later afternoon/evening. I will be in a white single cab 2500hd, sportin' my new 2cool sticker on the back glass.


I will be in a red Jeep Wranger draging a trailer with half my kitchen loaded. Breakfast will be served promptly when I shake the cobbwebs loose Saturday morning!!:brew: I took off next Friday but I don't think I will be leaving the house till about 4pm to head down there. Fatfisherman, between access rd 5&6, is there a landmark I should look for to set up by if I beat you down there? Never been to Sam's beach, did'nt know if you have a special spot.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Good Firewood!*

I have a trailer load of "good" firewood I would like to donate to the gathering. It's in Santa Fe and we are too busy moving right now to be able to fool with it but it should be perfect for Sam's Beach. Need it gone "now" so if y'all want it, send me a PM and please come get it asap. I just glanced at it but I "believe" there is both Oak and Pecan in this load. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Is it hard-packed enough there to bring a camper on the beach? Or, is there an RV park nearby? Not familiar with that area...I stick to Matty and Sargent.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

sweenyite said:


> Is it hard-packed enough there to bring a camper on the beach? Or, is there an RV park nearby? Not familiar with that area...I stick to Matty and Sargent.


No RV park unless you go to the Pass, but you better make reservations there. Usually it's packed enough to pull an RV down on the beach, but you never know. You might want to call someone down there Friday and make sure its good to drive on.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> Is it hard-packed enough there to bring a camper on the beach? Or, is there an RV park nearby? Not familiar with that area...I stick to Matty and Sargent.


Like Mont posted, bring some plywood to put under your tires if you plan on staying over night.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

the kid pays attention. ^ i like that.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I'll say this...last week I went to the beach on Wednesday and Thursday and ended up pulling 3 people out. The beach at the water tower and the Pass is sugar right now. Not sure about Sam's Beach, but when you leave the road...you better be moving and keep your tires STRAIGHT until you hit hard stuff near the water or road. Just some advice!:cheers:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

PBD539 said:


> I will be in a red Jeep Wranger draging a trailer with half my kitchen loaded. Breakfast will be served promptly when I shake the cobbwebs loose Saturday morning!!:brew: I took off next Friday but I don't think I will be leaving the house till about 4pm to head down there. Fatfisherman, between access rd 5&6, is there a landmark I should look for to set up by if I beat you down there? Never been to Sam's beach, did'nt know if you have a special spot.


 Anywhere between access rds 5 and 6 just look for a good open spot. If you want to get together and head down that way we can do that too, just let me know.


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

FATfisherman said:


> Anywhere between access rds 5 and 6 just look for a good open spot. If you want to get together and head down that way we can do that too, just let me know.


It looks like we might get a good soaking before the weekend, hopefully that will pack the sand down some... me no 4x4 sad_smiles

FF'man, I sent you a PM

Bilge Bait


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

dont worry, if any of yall get stuck....we'll pull you out


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

MarshJr. said:


> dont worry, if any of yall get stuck....we'll pull you out


Hey Brett - stop by the house on the way down . . . :rotfl: . . . cuz I ain't following you this time! . . . wg


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

MarshJr. said:


> dont worry, if any of yall get stuck....we'll pull you out


If that things got A/C....I know where i'm sleepin'!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

If you are heading down Friday night or coming in early Saturday morning, let me know. I need a round-about head count so I can make sure to get enough stuff for breakfast! Thanks Shawn:biggrin:


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

MarshJr. said:


> dont worry, if any of yall get stuck....we'll pull you out


I know a kid you pulled out one time. And honestly you should have left him there :rotfl:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> I have a trailer load of "good" firewood I would like to donate to the gathering. It's in Santa Fe and we are too busy moving right now to be able to fool with it but it should be perfect for Sam's Beach. Need it gone "now" so if y'all want it, send me a PM and please come get it asap. I just glanced at it but I "believe" there is both Oak and Pecan in this load. Tight lines, Guy


Nobody?

I don't own a truck right now or I would drop it off. Lemme know if y'all want it for the gathering so I know if I need to find somebody else who wants / needs it. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Does anyone know the weight limit for that bridge at san louis pass? I want to make sure our bus has no issues getting across it


----------



## Ace In The Hole (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Hooked Up, I just sent you a PM


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

MarshJr. said:


> Does anyone know the weight limit for that bridge at san louis pass? I want to make sure our bus has no issues getting across it


No idea, but the Galveston County Road District 1 oversees it.

Here's the Road & Bridge Department number: Main: (281) 534-4152 or (409) 765-2951


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

MarshJr. said:


> Does anyone know the weight limit for that bridge at san louis pass? I want to make sure our bus has no issues getting across it


According to the TEXDOT map there is no load limit for that bridge. Roll On!!!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

good deal, yall save me a 10x60' area in a prime location....ill be bringing the party


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

MarshJr. said:


> good deal, yall save me a 10x60' area in a prime location....ill be bringing the party


Got any of that boudin left . . . :biggrin: wg


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I actually will be bringing some of that... yours in still in rustys truck


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

MarshJr. said:


> I actually will be bringing some of that... yours in still in rustys truck


LOL!!! He was so mad at me, but the story sure was classic . . :cheers: wg


----------



## canam502 (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone claim firewood yet?


----------



## Ace In The Hole (Jul 8, 2008)

:bounce:Yes canam502, got with Hooked Up and got it taken care of

MR:texasflag


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Let's party! :cheers:


----------



## FRAYEDKNOT (Dec 30, 2004)

MarshJr. said:


> Does anyone know the weight limit for that bridge at san louis pass? I want to make sure our bus has no issues getting across it


Shouldn't be any problem. Big trucks go across all the time.


----------



## FRAYEDKNOT (Dec 30, 2004)

I've been on this board a long time, but haven't ever made it to any gatherings. I'm planning to get by at some point Friday night or Saturday. Look forward to meeting some of you.



sweenyite said:


> Anybody bringing their kids Saturday? Mine are coming to play in the surf and build sandcastles...


I'll have my son over there at some point Saturday I'm sure. He's getting a new surfboard tomorrow and I'm sure he'll be itching to try it out between fishing.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Saturday




























Surf: Small scale (ankle to knee high) surf. Conditions: Bumpy/semi bumpy with S winds 5-10kt in the morning shifting SSE for the afternoon.

I might bring the tackle!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Primer said:


> Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect conditions for him to paddle our bait out!!!! jj :fish:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Is there a travel trophy for the person that drives the most miles?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

FREON said:


> Is there a travel trophy for the person that drives the most miles?


There will be if you bring it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

FREON said:


> Is there a travel trophy for the person that drives the most miles?


no, but as usual, you get to do the dishes.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

FREON said:


> Is there a travel trophy for the person that drives the most miles?


I'll give you a bucket o' sand :biggrin:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

FREON said:


> Is there a travel trophy for the person that drives the most miles?


Sausage on a stick!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Might just show up to meet a bunch of you "comodianz"


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Whiskey Girl said:


> LOL!!! He was so mad at me, but the story sure was classic . . :cheers: wg


Ahh so that was the funk he was talkin' about the last time we were on the beach. I member' Rusty saying he went and opened his truck and just rolled the windows down and left.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> no, but as usual, you get to do the dishes.


 You going to show up Mr. "Tap Out" ? :biggrin:


----------



## FRAYEDKNOT (Dec 30, 2004)

PBD539 said:


> Perfect conditions for him to paddle our bait out!!!! jj :fish:


That's part of the reason for encouraging him surfing!LOL If the weather is right in the morning he'll probably be wanting to throw plastics with me. Only problem is when we hit the second gut he's floating. We're fishing a little tournament and he's all about the trophies so he might just forget about the surfboard!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

FREON said:


> You going to show up Mr. "Tap Out" ? :biggrin:


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

FRAYEDKNOT said:


> I'll have my son over there at some point Saturday I'm sure. He's getting a new surfboard tomorrow and I'm sure he'll be itching to try it out between fishing.


Will the new surfboard be capable of paddling some baited hooks past the third bar?? :cheers:

edit: First thing that popped into my mind was paddling bait out... LMAO Someone already beat me to it!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Bilge Bait said:


> Ahh so that was the funk he was talkin' about the last time we were on the beach. I member' Rusty saying he went and opened his truck and just rolled the windows down and left.


ROTFLMAO!! Yep that boudin will getcha everytime. :biggrin: He was so mad at me he couldn't even get the words out to tell me what happened. :rotfl: . . . oh darn . . . wg


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

FREON said:


> You going to show up Mr. "Tap Out" ? :biggrin:





Melon said:


>


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Ace In The Hole said:


> :bounce:Yes canam502, got with Hooked Up and got it taken care of
> 
> MR:texasflag


Thanks Mark. You have no idea how much that is gonna help me AND.................................. y'all should have plenty of firewood for the gathering too. I'll be moving all weekend but "may" take a break after dark and come see y'all. Does Crown Royal "Black" sound good to anybody ? H/U


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I made a couple of firepits to use and leave or someone can take home for their next trip. We show up at some time; provided the stars align correctly. Mr Hooked Up, I have something you need to take home with you. Come and see me! B&P


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Mr Hooked Up, I have something you need to take home with you. Come and see me! B&P


 









Danny, I still have your chairs held hostage. Be will'in to make a trade for a pit..


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Chazz1007 said:


> Danny, I still have your chairs held hostage. Be will'in to make a trade for a pit..


Bring'em... I need something to set my rotten bait on... :cheers:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Does anyone know if we have to get "Beach Access" stickers? If so where & how much? 
Thanks
Shawn


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

PBD539 said:


> Does anyone know if we have to get "Beach Access" stickers? If so where & how much?
> Thanks
> Shawn


No sticker needed.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> I made a couple of firepits to use and leave or someone can take home for their next trip. We show up at some time; provided the stars align correctly. Mr Hooked Up, I have something you need to take home with you. Come and see me! B&P


 Yessir. We justed began the move. Thanks for waiting on us. Talk to ya soon, Guy


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Bilge Bait said:


> Bring'em... I need something to set my rotten bait on... :cheers:


Tom, I'll sit a barstool upside down and you and 3 of your more intimate friends :an4: can all have a place to sit. The 2cool family can put up with all. No matter what your orientation. Peace out Bro'. Those wormy arse fish you catch remind me of what you might find in a catfood can. :biggrin:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> This is a family event.


??? A family event?

Well, I'm coming anyways..

Are my pups welcome?

Andrew


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

lordbater said:


> Are my pups welcome?


Yessir! There were dogs at the last meaning.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

great, I've been down to Sam's the last 2 weekends. Most of the entrances are real loose, and there are some areas around the condos that is real loose. I've pulled 3 -4 people out each time.

So all yall with the RVs, I'm just itchin to try out my new 9.5 Winch with the snatch block, I'll just need an anchor...

a


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

lordbater said:


> great, I've been down to Sam's the last 2 weekends. Most of the entrances are real loose, and there are some areas around the condos that is real loose. I've pulled 3 -4 people out each time.
> 
> So all yall with the RVs, I'm just itchin to try out my new 9.5 Winch with the snatch block, I'll just need an anchor...
> 
> a


What time you plannin on gettin there? I hope I won't screw this up.. Assuming we are going to make it which, last I heard we are.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

probably 10:ish would be my guess.. I'm fishing the surf at Matagorda Friday, so I'll be draggin a little..

a


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I plan to have my camper down there by late afternoon on Friday. Sea y'all there.

Guy, try to get down there for a visit at least. Haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

lordbater said:


> Are my pups welcome?


as long as they ain't eating my food and sucking down my beverages.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> as long as they ain't eating my food and sucking down my beverages.


But their sweet mutts!?!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

lordbater said:


> But their sweet mutts!?!


Don't worry. MC has to be back at the nursing home by 4pm. Your dogs will be fine.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

So who is going Friday night?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

what's today?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> as long as they ain't eating my food and sucking down my beverages.


so peeing on your leg would be acceptable?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> what's today?


One day closer to election day!!!! :bounce:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> so peeing on your leg would be acceptable?


MC, I promise I will not pee on your leg.
now my little Poncho pup.. another story.. (he's a little chihuahua mutt, only got one nut, we call him Poncho and Lefty...)

a


----------



## FRAYEDKNOT (Dec 30, 2004)

lordbater said:


> ??? A family event?
> 
> Well, I'm coming anyways..
> 
> ...


Andrew,
Been a while. You going to be there Friday or Saturday? I may make it by for a while on both days. See you there for a couple beverages.

Rich


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> what's today?


Wednesday the 18th.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Y'all...I'd love ta be there with you...but gonna do a B-Q for my youngest's B-day. I'll try'n be there for the next one.


----------



## canam502 (Apr 28, 2010)

*pot luck list*

cant figure out how to add to list so will add here
10 racks baby back ribs 
40 # baked potatoes
corn
pickles
onion
jalapenos
:cheers:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

FRAYEDKNOT said:


> Andrew,
> Been a while. You going to be there Friday or Saturday? I may make it by for a while on both days. See you there for a couple beverages.
> 
> Rich


Hey Rich, I'll be there Saturday, probably around 11:ish..

a


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

See y'all around noonish or so.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Leaving the camper at home... can't imagine how long we'd be cleaning sand out of it. We'll be down hopefully before noon on Sat.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

The grill is cleaned, propane tanks are full & I got my chefs hat on! I am estimating doing breakfast Saturday morning for about 20 people (let me know if this aint enough). I will be down there between 5-6pm Friday. I worked all week on an "heirloom":biggrin: quality ******* Golf set I made out of red oak, it's sweet & Im ready to lay the smack down!!! Is there anything we don't have that we need at this point:question: Can't wait to see everyone! Shawn


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

_Pot-luck List:shamrock:

* Shawn - Grill
* Shawn - Saturday breakfast
* Shawn - Chicken for the grill
* Shawn - Chopped Onion, Bell Pepper_
_* Shawn - Venison Beer Brats (homemade)
* FATfisherman "Mike" - Chappelhill Sausage
* FATfisherman "Mike" - Fajitas
* Mrs. 24Buds Tater salad
* canam502 - Ribs, potatoes, corn, pickles, onion, jalapenos
* 
*
*
*
*_


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

we will have a grill and will be cooking burgers and grouper....we have a fairly large group with us to feed, so i will take responsibily in feeding them...ill have them bring some sides and snacks, but im definatly down to trade some good food for good food...

ill bring remi as long as marks friend dosnt come


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

canam502 said:


> cant figure out how to add to list so will add here
> 10 racks baby back ribs
> 40 # baked potatoes
> corn
> ...


Now THERE'S a man with a plan!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Can someone committ to bring some hotdogs, buns & condiments. It sounds like we will have quite a few kidos joining us!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

PBD539 said:


> Can someone committ to bring some hotdogs, buns & condiments. It sounds like we will have quite a few kidos joining us!


I'll take care of the hot dogs and buns, if someone will grab some mustard and mayo.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I'll take care of the hot dogs and buns, if someone will grab some mustard and mayo.


Not willing to give up some of your precious ketchup?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Primer said:


> Not willing to give up some of your precious ketchup?


 I can't eat ketchup. It has sugar in it.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> I can't eat ketchup. It has sugar in it.


She is already so sweet....any more would be too much!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I got the sausage on a STEEEEEK, bread and mustard, split chix breasts, thighs.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Primer said:


> Not willing to give up some of your precious ketchup?


Respect your elders, young man! lol


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

PBD539 said:


> She is already so sweet....any more would be too much!!


That is correct!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'll get the mustard and mayo.

if for some reason I won't make it, I'll send it with Bobby or Vitamin Sea


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I've had a very unfortunate death in the family as of yesterday in the Sweeny area so i will be down for a few days-after this, it sure would help me lighten things up if i can clear some time to get down there! Hope to make it !


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> I've had a very unfortunate death in the family as of yesterday in the Sweeny area so i will be down for a few days-after this, it sure would help me lighten things up if i can clear some time to get down there! Hope to make it !


I'll allow it. This time.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> I've had a very unfortunate death in the family as of yesterday in the Sweeny area so i will be down for a few days-after this, it sure would help me lighten things up if i can clear some time to get down there! Hope to make it !





txgoddess said:


> I'll allow it. This time.


Thanks for the Permission! :wink:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Could the clock move any flippin' slower!!!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce: I'm ready to bounce!!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

PBD539 said:


> Could the clock move any flippin' slower!!!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce: I'm ready to bounce!!


x2


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

CANAM.....Please make sure the foil for the ribs & potatoes is new & not recycled from your photo attire!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## canam502 (Apr 28, 2010)

how did you see my super hero suit ? lol


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

that's a disturbing picture


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

canam502 said:


> how did you see my super hero suit ? lol


Its on your home page. Wear your helmet this weekend....Safety First!:brew2:


----------



## canam502 (Apr 28, 2010)

got go kill daughters boyfriend ! lol must have left computer logged in


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

canam502 said:


> got go kill daughters boyfriend ! lol must have left computer logged in


Make it your avatar!!!!:brew2:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

What time are breakfast tacos being served?


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

FREON said:


> What time are breakfast tacos being served?


Prolly around 8am or sooner or later or both. Im cookin when yall say your hungry!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Freon will volunteer to do the dishes - but then he'll beotch about doing the dishes for months afterward. best to just feed him and send him on his way.

:rotfl:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> that's a disturbing picture


OWWWWW! MY EYES BURN!!!
haha


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> Freon will volunteer to do the dishes - but then he'll beotch about doing the dishes for months afterward. best to just feed him and send him on his way.
> 
> :rotfl:


 Datz cuz U iz da sloppiest cooker I ever seen. :rotfl:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> Freon will volunteer to do the dishes - but then he'll beotch about doing the dishes for months afterward. best to just feed him and send him on his way.
> 
> :rotfl:


No worries. I am filling several coolers with water and bringin soap & a brush. He will feel at home scrubbin away!!!! He can clean the fish too!!!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

PBD539 said:


> Prolly around 8am or sooner or later or both. Im cookin when yall say your hungry!


 I'm hungry NOW! :rotfl:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

FATfisherman said:


> I'm hungry NOW! :rotfl:


Thiers one in every group!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

PBD539 said:


> Thiers one in every group!!!! :rotfl:


Make that two...


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Heat advisory thru Sunday. The heat index was 97 degrees tuesday at 7:30 AM Take plenty of water.


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

At some point Fri evening and Saturday I will be grilling 15-20# of boneless/skinless chicken thighs that are seasoned as fajitas. Along with that I will have tortillas, hot sauce, some pico, maybe some guac and sour cream, although I will have to setup a cooler to keep those items chilled down. Something like a Fajita station... may even grill some onions and peppers to go with it.

Can anyone do anything with a couple gallon ziplocs of white bass fillets? About 2 months old now, and frozen in water so no freezer burn. I don't really fry food anymore since my gym/health-kick thing, and I don't have the right equipment to cook something like that on the beach. Any takers? I won't bring it and waste it, if it won't get cooked. All I ask is a piece or two of fish if someone cooks it.

Bilge Bait


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Heat advisory thru Sunday. The heat index was 97 degrees tuesday at 7:30 AM Take plenty of water.


Yessir!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Heat advisory thru Sunday. The heat index was 97 degrees tuesday at 7:30 AM Take plenty of water.


uh, I thought this was a beer event?

Oh, right, water, like frozen.... to keep the beer cold..
right on man..

a


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

PBD539 said:


> _Pot-luck List:shamrock:_
> 
> _* Shawn - Grill_
> _* Shawn - Saturday breakfast_
> ...


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Also bringing 15 gal. of water for washing or getting the salt off, fold out table (kooking prep) some highjacked folding chairs Bevo&Pevo, washers, shoes, 120 qt cooler ice. Oh did I forget about the grasshoppers?????


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Chazz1007 said:


> Oh did I forget about the grasshoppers?????


You catch hardheads with those?

a


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

lordbater said:


> You catch hardheads with those?
> 
> a










Those grasshoppers don't like saltwater!!!! If you can find 1 that gets out of the pit and jumps in surf let me know


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Hopefully a few hop off onto my plate! :cheers:


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Oh yeah, we're bringing a 7+ pound pork roast and some venison sausage just to make sure there's enough vittles to go around. Hope someone's got some bbq-pit room for the roast.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

lordbater said:


> uh, I thought this was a beer event?
> 
> Oh, right, water, like frozen.... to keep the beer cold..
> right on man..
> ...


There's one in every crowd. lmao Good luck! :rotfl:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Oh yeah, we're bringing a 7+ pound pork roast and some venison sausage just to make sure there's enough vittles to go around. Hope someone's got some bbq-pit room for the roast.


I'm bringing an Ol Smokey you're welcomed to, Tom. I can almost smell that deer sausage already. :dance:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Sorry Chaz! I must have copied an earlier post. Thats OK, I love me some Mullett!!! I just got done seasoning the chicken & choppin some veggies. I'm going to bed, 7:48 tee time tomorrow. I will be leaving the house, hopefully, by 3:30 tomorrow for the beach. Yall be carefull getting down there. I look foreward to meeting everyone! Shawn :cheers:


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

well i just might show up to show everyone i am 16 lol im goin to see my coach so ya i will be out there if mom and dad will let me go


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

PBD539 said:


> Sorry Chaz! I must have copied an earlier post. Thats OK, I love me some Mullett!!! I just got done seasoning the chicken & choppin some veggies. I'm going to bed, 7:48 tee time tomorrow. I will be leaving the house, hopefully, by 3:30 tomorrow for the beach. Yall be carefull getting down there. I look foreward to meeting everyone! Shawn :work::cheers:


:work:

Did I just hear T time??? We got some players-Washers Sat. game on.:biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FREON said:


> What time are breakfast tacos being served?


Freaking Freonloader... :biggrin:


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

im goin to bring a could bottles of my home made seasons out there so yal can try them and see what yall think about them mybe yall will want to buy


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Somebody "please" come get this free firewood?:wink:


----------



## Ace In The Hole (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes somebody needs to get the firewood, I ended up having to work all weekendsad4sm so I will not be able to get it to the beach. I was going to call you Hooked Up but this will do. Sorry 

MR :texasflag


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> I'll get the mustard and mayo.
> 
> if for some reason I won't make it, I'll send it with Bobby or Vitamin Sea


Sorry but we wont be able to make this one but we will try and make the next one. Have fun and be safe!


----------



## Power Pole (Jul 13, 2010)

As yall can see, im new. How many of us usually show up? Sure would like to meet some new people.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Mrs. Vitamin Sea said:


> Sorry but we wont be able to make this one but we will try and make the next one. Have fun and be safe!


sorry, I got the brothers mixed up. I meant Bimini Twisted.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like the wife's Dallas trip got cancelled, so I think we may all show up. Is there still a potluck plan? Something I should bring?


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

jamisjockey said:


> Is there still a potluck plan? yes
> 
> Something I should bring? A cast net


.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Power Pole said:


> As yall can see, im new. How many of us usually show up? Sure would like to meet some new people.


a lot. just show up. that's how you get to know people in here. the initiation rites really aren't that bad.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Whoever gets there first give us a live update, I'll buy ya a beer tonight. :cheers:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i think i'm going to bring my sand wedge and a few balls and practice my bunker shots.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i think i'm going to bring my sand wedge and a few balls and practice my bunker shots.


You need to.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

y'all have fun - one of these days I'll make one of these gatherings.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I need to practice fishing, it's been awhile. :whiteshee


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Gathering 10-24-09. Good times!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Some Jamaican dude wandered into camp trying to sell us ganja. "Cheap for you, Mon!"
:slimer:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

who knows, he may show up again.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Backlasher and I are looking forward to seeing you folks at the gathering tomorrow. I hope we make it there in time for breakfast tacos - yum!

We may bring along a grandchild or two. And maybe our dachshund Molly. And for SURE a couple of fishin poles. Maybe a kayak. A cake - I think I saw a cake mix in the pantry. Hey, I'd better get busy making a list.

Mrs. B


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Backlasher and I are looking forward to seeing you folks at the gathering tomorrow. I hope we make it there in time for breakfast tacos - yum!
> 
> We may bring along a grandchild or two. And maybe our dachshund Molly. And for SURE a couple of fishin poles. Maybe a kayak. A cake - I think I saw a cake mix in the pantry. Hey, I'd better get busy making a list.
> 
> Mrs. B


Hey Mrs. B! Long time no see, looking forward to seeing you at the beach.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Alright ya'll, I am getting an early start. I am out the door in the next ten min. Next stop... Sam's beach!!! Again , yall be safe, see ya in a few! Shawn:cheers:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

PBD539 said:


> Alright ya'll, I am getting an early start. I am out the door in the next ten min. Next stop... Sam's beach!!! Again , yall be safe, see ya in a few! Shawn:cheers:


See ya tomorrow!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Hadn't planned on it, but I think Wes and I are heading that way in about 30 minutes or so. :cheers: Will I have any trouble getting onto the beach in a 2WD sports car?

Trying to find a last minute beach house or hotel now.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey guys - was planning to come out tomorrow, but I'm steering more towards going to see grandpa cracker . . . maybe taking them some dinner - I've sent him a pm, but if he doesn't reply, I will not interefere. . . so if I don't see yall, have a great time and I'll catch up with you guys next time. . . wg


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

The wife and I are going to try and make it Sunday. I am going fishing inshore Saturday. I will be bringing my sharking gear. I will set up far from all the swimmers. :biggrin:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

FYI, Access #5 is not passable with a 2WD car. 2WD truck at high speed? Maybe.

If you're in a 2WD do yourself a favor and go past #5 to #6 and hit the entry at #6 with a few MPH more than you think you should and you'll be fine, then make a right on the beach and come back towards #5. You shouldn't have any trouble at #6 if you hit it with a little bit of speed. 4WD vehicles will be fine at either entrance (with a little speed at #5 maybe). Once you are past the 30' of entry on either access road, the rest of the beach is nice and packed.


----------



## kdrs21 (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks for update......see ya'll soon.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I should be there about 6pm....(after work)....drink a beer or three with ya......


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Wife's sleeping in, she worked late last night. Probably still going but not till later.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be there from 5 til about dark then we're going gigging in and around the pass.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

We will be there about noon with the hot dawgs.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

We'll be there about noon thirty.


----------



## canam502 (Apr 28, 2010)

We are here! Pit going ribs going on...


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

pics for those stuck at work?


james


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

nobody wants to see tarr balls @ the beach, , ,so pics would be nice


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

What happens at the beach stays at the beach. 

Good crowd here already and a bunch more folks on the way. Gonna be a good time! :cheers:


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*I am so jealous sittin here on dang putor hope all ya 2 coolers are havin a great time maybe next year waitin on pics :texasflag :cheers:*


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*A few pics...*

1. TxGoddess, Reel Time, and Mrs. Sweenyite
2. ladder toss
3. A little 2cooler trying to steal the party bus... he knows how to work the horn.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Mrs. Sweenyite, blueberries...... and "peanut" We should find out boy or girl soon! (Thomas or Elizabeth). Due Feb 1.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

How great of you to post a "live" shot and even tell us who they are! Thanks!


----------



## Low Tide (Jun 26, 2010)

Wish I could be there to meet some of you fine folks but I'm still stuck at work. Drink a few for me. :cheers::texasflag


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Not live...we had to come home early. Our daughter is coming in from camp and we had to go pick her up...wish we were still down there. There's a lot of cool folks and MC down there...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
It was neat meeting folks and putting faces to the user names. Maybe I could sneak back down...nah, I have to get up at 4am to go to work.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

We got to meet Backlasher and Mrs Backlasher... talk about a treat! Good folks!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> We got to meet Backlasher and Mrs Backlasher... talk about a treat! Good folks!


That was worth the trip right there! Good folks indeed.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Got some pictures I will post when I get them resized.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

It was good to meet you, Bobby!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok here we go. I 'm not going to put names to faces cause sometimes I have a hard time remembering my own name.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

more


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

some more


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Last ones


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I bet it's going to get wild down there tonight... judging by the bubba kegs full of "punch".....


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Crowd was getting small by the the time we left right at dark.
Sorry we missed seeing so many folks. Great seeing the ones that were still around.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Looks like a great time.....great weather & good people. Injury reports later on I guess.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

It was good to see old friends again and to meet some new people too. Great weather and good folks. Hard to beat. See you at the next one. 
RT


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Uh-oh.... Bobby knows how to work a camera now  :biggrin: Looks like a good time. Wish we could have made it!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Had a great time! Sorry we had to bug out before midnight but I have a ton of work to do tomorrow. Can't wait for the next one...October 30?


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

It was a fun time for sure with a lot of great food floating around. Hope to see ya'll at the next gathering.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Whole family had a good time 
Bilgebait: what was in that "punch" man?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That punch drink is the Devil's juice!  After my first encounter with the punch at the cook off I would not get no closer than 5' to it yesterday!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Mama wasn't real happy about driving home, but she got over it....


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Sorry we missed most of you, got there late in the evening after a long day, got to see a some familiar faces and meet a potential new cook off team member---that new guy threw down some vittles for you cats from the leftovers I saw. rs


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Met a few new members and saw a lot of the older members. Had a great time.
Food was great!!
Rusty sorry you didn't get to see me. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## learningsaltwater (Jul 19, 2010)

I did not know about this we seen the big group yesterday but had no idea they were 2 coolers !


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I had a geat time and it really ticked me off that I had to leave so early. It was a real pleasure meeting all the new folks and great seeing all the old members.
Shawn (PBD539) you are a stand up guy and I want to thank you for all you did Friday and Saturday. Sending you some green. :brew2: We'll had to get the cooking station covered next time.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Chazz1007's Texas Flag flying high over the party. rs


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Had a great time, and good grub. I got name overload this weekend meeting everyone. Good seeing yall.

PICS


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

More pics


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

And more pics


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Here, I labeled that cooler appropriately!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Let's see who was the most observant at the beach gathering. Who's Mickey Mouse feet are these? Green for the first correct answer.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> Let's see who was the most observant at the beach gathering. Who's Mickey Mouse feet are these? Green for the first correct answer.
> 
> View attachment 313618


Mrs B


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Reel Time said:


> Let's see who was the most observant at the beach gathering. Who's Mickey Mouse feet are these? Green for the first correct answer.
> 
> View attachment 313618


Looks like Terry's I thought they were pink.  Reconize the chairs


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Did anyone come up with a small black digital camera while they were out there? Ours is mia.


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

jamisjockey said:


> Whole family had a good time
> Bilgebait: what was in that "punch" man?


Oh, you saw that... like my reverse keg stand! 

I dunno, but I walked up and I was quickly introduced to it. Mark (handle eludes me at the moment) made it, and it was gooooood! I think they said I might be the new sex punch pariah 

BTW, to anyone I met AFTER I nozzled the 5 gallon sex punch cooler, don't be offended if we meet again and I don't have no recollection.

I didn't take any pics, so nothing to post.

Shawn (PBD539) cooked for a bunch of folks this weekend. Steak and custom beer brats Friday night, rocking eggs and bacon Saturday morning and just non-stop food all day long Saturday. If you didn't come, you missed a serious part of what makes this a great country.

Mike FF, it was good to hang out with you this weekend. Maybe the surf and fish will cooperate and it will be about 72 degrees for a high at the next 2ccol gathering. I really wanted to do lots more fishing, but the surf was a mess. Next time I am bringing an athletic cup for protection against those annoying ball slapper waves, LMAO 

Another gentleman here on 2cool, who's name and handle I forget, smoked many pounds of b-b-q and shared with everyone, he also shared his freshwater supply and portable shower at the back of his RV. It was nice to rinse off every now and then. Apologies for not remembering your name.

I have a few things to return, I managed to Steal GalvestonYankee's coffee mug, and I ran off with Shawn's glass 15 minutes after he reminded me to return it. Sweenyite it was good to meet you and put a face with a name. I met the famous MC and MarshJR and some of his buds. Lots of interesting folks to talk to, and punch makes it more fun. Carol, Chuck, Rusty, always good to see you guys and gals.

If anyone found a pair of black/grey sandals and my fishing knife, which Shawn also reminded me to get and I forgot...

I vote the next 2cool beach gathering we have in August, needs to be on the beaches of Alaska. It was hotter than two rats screwing in a wool sock this weekend.

I know this is a terrible thing to admit, but for a while I had MC confused with Trodery


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, tell him I need the recipe. Wife has hot friends I like to get drunk when they come to visit... angelsm


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

I only got one picture and I don't think it's worth posting. It was good to meet everyone, and see old friends. Sorry we had to jump up and leave so soon. I was sore last night from pushing out a minivan but it was all good.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

WOW!!! This was one heck of a long weekend!! I am beat. Had a great time. 
I learned 3 life lessons this weekend:
1. Never-EVER wear wet underwear to bed!
2. Get some dang shade over the cooking area
3. The finest people in the world are 2Coolers.

Thanks to everyone for your help this weekend. I could not have made it without yall!!
canam502 - That shower was a life saver
kdrs21 - Thanks to you and your bro for the back-up
FATfisherman, Chazz1007, Bilge Bait, and the rest - Thanks for the great time. Yall are awesome!!

BTW - They say the camera adds 10lbs.....so whomever took my picture next to the grill.......Just how many cameras did you use????


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Bobby said:


> Mrs B


Green for Bobby. (He didn't have any of that "Jungle juice")
Mrs. Backlasher is correct!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like everyone had a awesome time. I had to go fishing Saturday..was a decent trip with some nice keeper Trout..Spec's and big Sandy's. Action was non stop for over 1-hour 1/2. Then their was the big lady fish giving some nice jumping action...:biggrin:. Today I could not make it... :cheers: ..to all 2cool.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Camera turned up inside a bag of chips of all things. Don't ask, don't tell.
Wife mostly took family pics. Camera was dead by the time I got ahold of it, I wanted to take a picture of Mastercylinders big shiny nuts.....

Catching bait with the boy










Kids on the beach



















Letting the dogs run



















I hung out with 2cool and ended up with crabs....










No mullet is safe



















Future Marine Biology teacher?


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

jamisjockey said:


> I wanted to take a picture of Mastercylinders big shiny nuts.....


Oh boy, what did I miss?


----------



## flyingb (Mar 20, 2010)

WOW...

Looked like a great time was had by all. Can't wait to get back to Texas and join in on the FUN. Sounds like it was a good ol Texas hot day, it is 78 degrees here in WV, I'll take the Texas heat anyday!

Hopefully getting back in the next six months.

Steve


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Steve,

I'm still waiting for 78 for a low over night.

Had a great time at Sam's Beach. Met some great folks and got to see some folks I haven't seen much in quite a while. 

It was really good to see Shadman, even if his car doesn't float across sand. Hadn't seen MegaBite in soooo...... long, it was really a welcome treat. It was also fun trying to follow along on the geetar with you two guys.

It was wonderful having Backlasher and Mrs. B set up right in front of the camper. Gave us time to visit and get get caught up. 

Reel Time and Bobby, thanks for spending time with camp. It was a very pleasant time.

Canam, you and your wife make great camping neighbors. Look forward to doing it again.

Shawn and Tom, you guys have given me a little bit of hope for the upcoming generation! 

Shawn, let me know how to get the propane tank back to you.
Tom, keep the coffee cup. 

GY


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry I missed it. Mrs. 24Buds had to put her dog down this weekend so she wasn't looking for a party and for sure driving me home. I hope I can be forgiven for the no show and not get red carded for the next one. Sorry to all, but looks like it was a great time! Maybe good I didn't show up! lol

Sorry guys/gals, I just had to hang with Mrs. 24. Her dog was 15 years old.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

24Buds said:


> Sorry I missed it. Mrs. 24Buds had to put her dog down this weekend so she wasn't looking for a party and for sure driving me home. I hope I can be forgiven for the no show and not get red carded for the next one. Sorry to all, but looks like it was a great time! Maybe good I didn't show up! lol
> 
> Sorry guys/gals, I just had to hang with Mrs. 24. Her dog was 15 years old.


Sorry to hear that, hope your ears didn't burn too much last night, I am not the only one that thinks you don't exist----we think you should change your name to One Bud until you make a gathering.:tongue: rs


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope your ears didn't burn too much last night, I am not the only one that thinks you don't exist----we think you should change your name to One Bud until you make a gathering.:tongue: rs


Yea I knew it wasn't going to go over well, but I have met a few 2Coolers. I do exist. $ says they won't come forward :rotfl:

Again sorry everyone. Mrs 24 was not in party modesad2sm. It happens I guess.....Me, I am always ready


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Shaddy thinks that October 30th is a good time for the next one. I'm game as long is it doesn't interfere with deer season.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Looks like the weather was great for a gathering. No high winds or storms blowing through? Sorry I missed it. I haven't missed but a couple of gatherings but this weekend was already booked.

Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Mrs. 24's dog.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Shaddy thinks that October 30th is a good time for the next one. I'm game as long is it doesn't interfere with deer season.


First Annual Halloween Costume Contest?  rs


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

24Buds said:


> Yea I knew it wasn't going to go over well, but I have met a few 2Coolers. I do exist. $ says they won't come forward :rotfl:
> 
> Again sorry everyone. Mrs 24 was not in party modesad2sm. It happens I guess.....Me, I am always ready


Dogs are family and family comes first. Sorry to hear about her loss.
I for one absolutely forgive you and hope you get to come to the next one. Bring the whole family! I kind of like the Halloween theme idea.
RT


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> First Annual Halloween Costume Contest?  rs


Nope, they've had halloween costume contests before.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Primer said:


> Nope, they've had halloween costume contests before.


Should have known, the first thing to go is your memory.:biggrin: rs


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep, if I'm not mistaken, any costume contest will be the 5th annual. We did actually do stuff before Rusty arrived. I know that's hard to believe.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

coachlaw said:


> Yep, if I'm not mistaken, any costume contest will be the 5th annual. We did actually do stuff before Rusty arrived. I know that's hard to believe.


Its hard to believe they got that room 68degrees!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> Yep, if I'm not mistaken, any costume contest will be the 5th annual. We did actually do stuff before Rusty arrived. I know that's hard to believe.


Things are starting to come back to me now, big hairy men in French Maid outfits, where is our DU buddy? rs


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Man, don't remind me of triple F's pic. That was horrible. Some things you just can't un-see.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> Yep, if I'm not mistaken, any costume contest will be the 5th annual. We did actually do stuff before Rusty arrived. I know that's hard to believe.


Previous events must have been almost forgetable. :biggrin:

Not this time because R-U-S-T-Y spells TY - UR - S"o out of line!" :wink:

Like a blood brother!!!


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks like a good time...wish I could have made it.

Thanks for sharing the pics.

Frank


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Here are some of the ones we took.

Potlicker
getting closer
killin' stick
mullet w/ a mullet
size matters (hey ya'll give him a break he's a little shy about it). :rotfl:


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

more...

lookin' at the shadows
BH on the Team Marsh ride
more on the bus
Coachlaw with his thumb trick and his newest fan
Savannah playing wthever it was


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Folks, I had a great time. It was good to see old and meet new Friends at the beach.

Chazz brought back the Sex Punch jug I left with him. It was licked clean, 

He said he washed it but I'm not so sure.........

Good to see my buds on the Marsh bus. And Remy, Speaking of Remy.....


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

A few late pics. Had a great time!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I hope he didn't buzz Trodery! LOL


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Brett - I want that bus. . . . wg


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I had a great time. I wish I could've stayed later, but I had to do some work Saturday night and be in Katy at 10 am Sunday morning to work. I'm too old for the stay up all night, work all day lifestyle.

It was nice to meet Mrs. B, cfish, and Mrs. Sweenyite. Always nice to see Honya's Mom (although her tolerance of her spousal unit baffles me). I kept the rest of the goons in line and avoided the sex punch, so all is well. I am curious as to why *I* am the one blamed when accessories are attached to cars. Do I look like I'm gonna crawl around in the dirt? That's what minions are for.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Mountaineer Mark said:


> Folks, I had a great time. It was good to see old and meet new Friends at the beach.
> 
> Chazz brought back the Sex Punch jug I left with him. It was licked clean,
> 
> ...


HAHAHA

That pic never gets old.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks like a good time was had by all. Wish I could have made it. Next time.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> I'm too old for the lifestyle.
> I am curious as to why *I* am the one blamed when accessories are attached to cars. Do I look like I'm gonna crawl around in the dirt? That's what minions are for.


You and Danny sure look cute together in your matching orange, a photoshoppers dream come true, I know it was heartbreaking for you to have missed my appearance---but there will be other functions. rs


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Rusty S said:


> You and Danny sure look cute together in your matching orange, a photoshoppers dream come true, I know it was heartbreaking for you to have missed my appearance---but there will be other functions. rs


I wondered how long it would take for someone to notice that Danny is trying to be like me.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> I hope he didn't buzz Trodery! LOL


 Surprised he didn't call thee FAA to get another 15 minutes, lol. rs


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

you cant have it, but you can take a ride on it anytime



Whiskey Girl said:


> Brett - I want that bus. . . . wg


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I wondered how long it would take for someone to notice that Danny is trying to be like me.


Evil?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Evil?


I'm not evil.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I'm not evil.


I forgot! Only 3/4's! You must have all the others reigned in lately.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Sound's and looks like i missed a good one.But i was on a mission to go pick my little one up in Austin.I plan on making the next one with family in tow.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> You and Danny sure look cute together in your matching orange, a photoshoppers dream come true, I know it was heartbreaking for you to have missed my appearance---but there will be other functions. rs


That picture was an accident. Had I known it was gonna be made public I'd put a bag on her head. B&P :slimer:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> That picture was an accident. Had I known it was gonna be made public I'd put a bag on her head. B&P :slimer:


Your toast, I am having it blown up to poster size so you can hang it over your bed, sorry Amy and Jason---to be fair I will make her one too.:camera: rs


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I figured if I went trolling I'd catch something. Look what popped up. B&P


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Well we honked as we passed by the gathering going to the Hold Em & Hit Em weigh-in but we were late and almost didn't make the cut-off time. Sounds like y'all had a great time, sorry to have missed it.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Rusty, I waited as long as I could and you never did show.....

I looked long and hard at them Para whatjamijiggers, kinda figgered one of them was you, nope...

Catch ya later... Sex Punch was :doowapsta:spineyes::spineyes:, well you know !!!!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Mountaineer Mark said:


> Rusty, I waited as long as I could and you never did show.....
> 
> I looked long and hard at them Para whatjamijiggers, kinda figgered one of them was you, nope...
> 
> Catch ya later... Sex Punch was :doowapsta:spineyes::spineyes:, well you know !!!!!


Yeah it seems like I missed a bunch of the crew, there was only a dozen or so left when I got there around 9, and I didn't miss that Sex Punch one bit. Went fishing in the morning, came home and took a nap, and then was asked a favor by a beautiful woman---whats a man to do. So we made a trip to Richmond with a pass through at First Colony Mall(MADHOUSE), ate at the Swinging Door(excellent), dropped off a lost cell phone and then it was off to Sam's Beach---all in all it was a great day. :brew: rs


----------



## FRAYEDKNOT (Dec 30, 2004)

It was nice to meet a few 2coolers and put a few faces and names together. Finally made it to one of these gatherings after being on here for a long time. Would like to have made it out earlier, but had the kids fishing all day. It was a great way to cap off a wonderful day. Reel Time, thanks for taking the time to introduce me to some of the folks.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

That Reel Time is a class act!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> That Reel Time is a class act!


 X2 Thanks again for the spikes Reel Time.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> That Reel Time is a class act!


She's pulled my once drunk a** out of the fire before. rs


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Terry you know when you drink that stuff your jeep get pulled backwards for some funny reason!!! Mark made a good batch and this time there's no bets at washers or ******* shoes.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

some of our pics...


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Almost forgot about MarshJr bringin the honeys!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Didn't see .weenyite or krusty but, it was good seeing the rest of ya'll again.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

FRAYEDKNOT said:


> It was nice to meet a few 2coolers and put a few faces and names together. Finally made it to one of these gatherings after being on here for a long time. Would like to have made it out earlier, but had the kids fishing all day. It was a great way to cap off a wonderful day. Reel Time, thanks for taking the time to introduce me to some of the folks.


My pleasure!



sweenyite said:


> That Reel Time is a class act!


What a nice thing to say. It was finally good to me you, Mrs. Sweenyite, your son, and of course Peanut!



FATfisherman said:


> X2 Thanks again for the spikes Reel Time.


You did the first good deed. I'm just paying forward.



Rusty S said:


> She's pulled my once drunk a** out of the fire before. rs


And I will gladly do it again! What are friends for? LOL!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

007 said:


> Didn't see .weenyite or krusty but, it was good seeing the rest of ya'll again.


 We left before the derelicts started dragging in...:slimer:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Whoo hoo.. I got lucky!! No evidence!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Tiny said:


> Whoo hoo.. I got lucky!! No evidence!


Not so fast big guy, I saw your picture on the beach under a tent, and it's in this thread.:brew2: Bobby got ya on page 36 shaking hands with Monty / aka flatoutfishin. rs


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> We left before the derelicts started dragging in...:slimer:


Huh? They started dragging in about 1230... shade moochers.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> ...shade moochers.


 :rotfl:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Huh? They started dragging in about 1230... shade moochers.


I coulda' used some shade!!!!:spineyes:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

PBD539 said:


> I coulda' used some shade!!!!:spineyes:


LOL... no doubt. I don't think my canopy was tall enough to cover you up there, though. I think you're gonna need a custom solution.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Zipties and a beach umbrella :cheers:


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> LOL... no doubt. I don't think my canopy was tall enough to cover you up there, though. I think you're gonna need a custom solution.


I got a pretty orange bucket you can put on your head!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

FlatoutFishin said:


> I got a pretty orange bucket you can put on your head!


Don't think it will fit over my ears! Plus, you need to keep it to bail water out of your yak from what i've seen!!:biggrin:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

PBD539 said:


> I coulda' used some shade!!!!:spineyes:


 I would have dragged my canopy over the cooking area but I was thinking the heat from the grill would have burned it. Next time we can take it off the trailer and cover you up and hell I'll help you man the grill. :cheers:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Well I was half way there. I brought the canopy structure that would fit on the trailer, I just forgot the tarp to put on it. I guess I was too excited about getting to the beach!!! No wories, I had a great time. You guys were awesome.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Backlasher and I had a great time. Good to see some old friends and meet some new ones. Bobby, that's a most interesting picture you took of our dachshund Molly trying to get into your lap. I almost didn't recognize her from the viewpoint of under her chin. And thank you so much for the pen.

The food was awesome! My thanks to everyone who did the cooking.

Did anyone mention that it was hot out there? Some of the kids even said the beach water was hot. Maybe our next gathering can be in an airconditioned room somewhere.

We brought an ez-up canopy so we'd have some shade. However, the shade kept moving away from where we were sitting. We moved our lawn chairs backward every few minutes; but I must not have been fast enough, as I seem to be sunburned on my face. I hope all those little ones were wearing sunscreen.

Till next time.

Mrs. B


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Huh? They started dragging in about 1230... shade moochers.


 Next time, could ya'll get there ahead of us and have the shade up already? Thanks! :rotfl:
Oh, and I refrained from using your potty tent... you can thank me now....:tongue:


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Man who forgets to bring shade get red faced.....

Man who drink SEX PUNCH get ____ faced.......


Both heal after time.....:brew:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Next time, could ya'll get there ahead of us and have the shade up already? Thanks! :rotfl:
> Oh, and I refrained from using your potty tent... you can thank me now....:tongue:


The potty tent was for GiRLS only! Boys can hit the bushes.


----------



## canam502 (Apr 28, 2010)

*beach gathering*

met a lot of nice people missed a lot 24 buds sorry for your pain on the pet loss i have three small dogs and don't know what will do when time comes to put them to rest.give your wife a hug from me and hope to meet yall next time.
galveston yankee we enjoyed your company also thank you for waiting on 
us to get off the beach sunday.

PBD539 thanks for breakfast it was great and shower is there any time if its cold you can use inside one we have learned to bring plenty of water with all the women we have taking showers lol. had to remove the shower head and install dish sprayer to keep them from running tank dry first day.

Mr and Mrs backlasher,shadman,reeltime coachlaw sweenyite,bilgebait
enjoyed meeting you guys.

pevo&bevo i have your chairs

marsh group was on fire when i wandered down to the bus had stuffed water chestnut for 1st time man that was a treat.lucky for me missed 
j shots and devil juice lol.

spec catcher thanks for posting my hat was the only way anyone remembered me on the board

and last but not least some one in an orange shirt and ball cap came up late looking for the guy with the pork my wife thought he was lookin for galveston yankee and pointed to his camper .he opened the door walked in looked around then said its not in here.
my wife asked what he wanted he replied im starvin! she asked do you want some ribs? he said yes yes then followed her into our rv saying man this smells good!man this feels good!terry gave him a rack of ribs he looks up and says do you have a knife? i need finger food lol so she cut them up for him and asked do you want baked potatoes?he says i wouldnt know what to do with them busting a gut by now he heads off in the night saying i'm chopping my licks wait no thats not right .

sunday morning galveston yankee and i were last to leave and i have to say i looked down the beach where everyone parked and not a piece of trash was left behind.very nice site .

2coolers are class act thank you all!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> The potty tent was for GiRLS only! Boys can hit the bushes.


Naw.......he squats 2 p.............:spineyes:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Titus Bass said:


> Naw.......he squats 2 p.............:spineyes:


Learned it from you, Ed. 
I thought squatstopee was YOUR Indian name... or was it danceswithgaytruckers? :rotfl:


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

No......It's ....dancesongaysailors......sorry I left the footprints on your back......


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Titus Bass said:


> No......It's ....dancesongaysailors......sorry I left the footprints on your back......


....he's used to it...he was a frequent soap dropper in the navy


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

007 said:


> ....he's used to it...he was a frequent soap dropper in the navy


 Like you'd know...you were back at home with the rest of the cowards. :tongue:


----------

